#   "   "

## Megafire

*1: 8.2 (8.2.13.219)
  (),  2.0 (2.0.24.10)*

  1   1  (  -  ,        01/01/2011),   1      "  ".

   "   "   :

*1.  * 
         (942-50 .),    "  "    (943= .).      .
  :  -      (  ,    )    -  ?

*2. * 
         (     01/01/2011   ).      "      " (   ).   "  "     ( =  +  01.01.2011 .) -      ,  -    ,      2011  !
        ,      "   "    ""      .

----------


## TRIAN

> ,


      ()  2010

----------


## Megafire

-  ,  "",      
         2011 .   "      "

----------

,      ?

----------


## Megafire

> ,      ?


       31/12/10 (   ,    01/01/2011 -  )
       06/02/2011   2011
"   2  2010 "
  "  "   ,   
" "      2011 .

----------

*Megafire*,          ?    ?

----------

31.12.10 1 1 
06.02.11 2 1 
06.02.11 3 2

----------


## Megafire

> *Megafire*,          ?    ?


 :

  1   1  (  -  ,        01/01/2011),   1      "  ".

 ,     ?   -    2010 .        .

----------

?

----------

> .





> (    01/01/2011   ).

----------


## Megafire

> 31.12.10 1 1 
> 06.02.11 2 1 
> 06.02.11 3 2


31.12.10 1 1 
  ,    31/12/2010

06.02.11 2 1 
  ,   06/02/2011   2011

 
     2011 . 


06.02.11 3 2 
  ,   06/02/2011   2011
  :  2  2010 .

----------


## Megafire

> ?


,  




> 


 ,      :  .   0,05 .,   - 0,01 .  ..
        2011 .       ,     ""  ,         .

----------


## Megafire

del

----------

...     ...

----------


## Megafire

1    ( ,   )
    ?

      ,

----------


## TRIAN

> 


    ?

----------


## Megafire

,     "",    "    "  :Wink: 
   " -    ?

----------


## TRIAN

"" -   ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,     "",    "    " 
>    " -    ?


    . -      .   ,       ,      .       ,        .
       .
    ,   -  (  1.6  ).    ,           ,    ,      .
  2-      ,   1.6      .
  7-         - .   ,    ...
     ,        1 ,    -

----------


## AnnaVa

> 2.  
>          (    01/01/2011   ).     "      " (   ).   "  "     ( =  +  01.01.2011 .) -      ,  -    ,     2011  !
>         ,      "   "    ""      .


  -   .     "   "?

----------


## pupusha

> -   .     "   "?


  " /"       2010.     2011   -0,00 .  ,     .    " "    .    , , !

----------


## AnnaVa

)     ,  ,  ,       ""       ,    " "...  .

----------

